# 3 Mile Timed Run



## slopmaster (Feb 12, 2019)

I'm medically set for PLC this summer. However, my 3 mile timed run isn't very good. I can max out the pull-ups and the crunches. The run is at 25:30 though. The issue is that I had been strength training and bulking for the past year so my cardio had gone to shit. I was able to reach a 455 squat and a 525 deadlift so leg strength isn't the issue. Currently, I'm only lifting twice a week (revolved around compound lifts), fasting daily and running 4-5 times a week. Given that, if I drop from 200lbs currently to 175lbs over the course of 2-3 months. Do you think it's possible to drop my 3 mile time down to sub 22 minutes so that I don't get kicked out of OCS for poor performance? 

Or should I just attend the one 10 week Junior year PLC session to give myself more time to prepare instead of going to the 6 week session this summer? I understand there is more risk for injury and a higher drop rate at 10 weeks vs two 6 week sessions. I'm just kinda worried that I won't be at my optimal condition for this summer. 

Thank you.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 12, 2019)

Somewhere on here I posted about stride. You would be surprised how much time you can cut time. Or better yet pay for a speed and agility coach. They can do wonders. My son was in the mid 5’s for the 40....after 2 x 1 hour sessions he was in the mid 4’s.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 12, 2019)

The Marine Corps is a running club. 25 minutes isn’t going to cut it for OCS. I’m around 215 lbs of apparently toxic masculinity and a hair from 40. I still try to keep my 3 mile well below 24 minutes. You should be sub 21 minutes at OCS. I dropped down to 175 lbs to attend dive school and ran my 3 mile at 19:00 (at 34 years old). You know what to do, now do it.


----------



## slopmaster (Feb 12, 2019)

Polar Bear said:


> Somewhere on here I posted about stride. You would be surprised how much time you can cut time. Or better yet pay for a speed and agility coach. They can do wonders. My son was in the mid 5’s for the 40....after 2 x 1 hour sessions he was in the mid 4’s.



I did purchase an endurance 5k endurance program from somebody reputable in the training world. It's 16 weeks though and is fairly conservative (like most smart programming) in order to avoid injury. I'll speak to my OSO about the latest date that I can take the PFT.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 13, 2019)

You can do it. Just focus on running and CrossFit like exercises and not powerlifting.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Feb 16, 2019)

Add in Sprint Work as well as distance


----------



## Squancho (Feb 16, 2019)

Like Sir said, the Marine Corps, and OCS particularly, is a running club. When I went through OCS (Fall 2017), the majority of PT was endurance based, i.e. fartleks runs, crossfit style HIIT stations, etc. In the months leading up to OCS I almost completely cut out weight lifting. I focused primarily on running and body weight exercises. Focus heavily on sprint work and you will see your time drop. Best of luck.


----------



## slopmaster (Feb 17, 2019)

Squancho said:


> Like Sir said, the Marine Corps, and OCS particularly, is a running club. When I went through OCS (Fall 2017), the majority of PT was endurance based, i.e. fartleks runs, crossfit style HIIT stations, etc. In the months leading up to OCS I almost completely cut out weight lifting. I focused primarily on running and body weight exercises. Focus heavily on sprint work and you will see your time drop. Best of luck.


thanks for the answer and insight, so you'd lift like once a week?


----------



## Teufel (Feb 17, 2019)

Squancho said:


> Like Sir said, the Marine Corps, and OCS particularly, is a running club. When I went through OCS (Fall 2017), the majority of PT was endurance based, i.e. fartleks runs, crossfit style HIIT stations, etc. In the months leading up to OCS I almost completely cut out weight lifting. I focused primarily on running and body weight exercises. Focus heavily on sprint work and you will see your time drop. Best of luck.



You hit the fleet yet? You should be through TBS and your MOS school now right?


----------



## Squancho (Feb 17, 2019)

slopmaster said:


> thanks for the answer and insight, so you'd lift like once a week?


The only weights you will touch at OCS will be kettlebells. Towards the end I wasn't doing any sort of olympic type lifts. I was focusing on endurance, calisthenics, and stretching/mobility.


Teufel said:


> You hit the fleet yet? You should be through TBS and your MOS school now right?



Yes Sir, I graduated IOC in December and checked into my unit in January. Unlike some of my classmates I got a platoon right away, some weren't so fortunate.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 17, 2019)

Squancho said:


> The only weights you will touch at OCS will be kettlebells. Towards the end I wasn't doing any sort of olympic type lifts. I was focusing on endurance, calisthenics, and stretching/mobility.
> 
> 
> Yes Sir, I graduated IOC in December and checked into my unit in January. Unlike some of my classmates I got a platoon right away, some weren't so fortunate.



That's great! Congratulations!


----------



## Squancho (Feb 17, 2019)

Teufel said:


> That's great! Congratulations!


Thank you Sir, I appreciate it.


----------

